# First UGL purchase



## Suppafly79 (Aug 28, 2019)

I’m about to make my first purchase of A UGL product and have kinda narrowed it down to either dragon or alpha Pharma any suggestions or preferences from anyone with experience with either of these products?


----------



## Seeker (Aug 28, 2019)

Being that you're new here it's understandable that you posted in the wrong section. Threads of this type need to be posted in the unscensored section of the forum.  A moderator will come along and move it there shortly.


----------



## Suppafly79 (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks friendly advice is always appreciated.


----------



## Jin (Aug 29, 2019)

Moved. Thanks Seek.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks Jin


----------



## CJ (Aug 29, 2019)

1000 thanks, Jin!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 29, 2019)

It's difficult to answer if your ugls are legit or not because of the names. There has to be more than a handful of Alpha PHarmas out there. Dragon as well has been copied a few times.


----------



## Almica (Sep 5, 2019)

I've used dragon pharma and can't say I've had any issues with them before. Their stuff was pretty good.

But, if you're in TX - why not just go with domestic?


----------



## Beserker (Sep 5, 2019)

You can get a good look at a steak by sticking your head up a bulls ass, but wouldn’t you rather take the butchers word for it?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 6, 2019)

pin some and get a private test for your tes numbers


----------



## XSL (Sep 10, 2019)

I’ve used dragon before, nothing bad to say. Never tried alpha. Goodluck!


----------



## bprice (Dec 14, 2019)

Is it safe to say if someone ask about a source on here its garbage. If so why let there be so many threads on ugl. Thanks.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 14, 2019)

bprice said:


> Is it safe to say if someone ask about a source on here its garbage. If so why let there be so many threads on ugl. Thanks.



No, you're not correct in saying so. This section of the forum was created specifically for people to share experiences with sources and ask about others experiences. There has been posts here that have helped others in a positive way with clarification of legit experiences


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 14, 2019)

bprice said:


> Is it safe to say if someone ask about a source on here its garbage. If so why let there be so many threads on ugl. Thanks.



Wtf that's s'pose to mean


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 14, 2019)

I have used both and had good experiences with both, if your getting the real stuff... I would go with alpha a bit higher priced but smoother and better blood test results


----------



## SMOOVE (Feb 14, 2020)

Used both, at least by those names, and all was well.


----------

